# Bureau étendu inversé



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2005)

Bonsoir
dites j'ai un truc bisard aec mon powerbook 12' !
Je me sert de ma télé lcd Toshiba comme un écran supplémentaire en bureau étendu.
Bon, tout à l'heure , comme d'ab je galère à faire fonctionner l'écran, PB en veille, télé éteinte , branchemetn, allumage PB, allumage TV 
bref.... d'habitude, une fois sur 2 ça marche, mais la résolution de mon bureau étendu sur la télé est limitée à 800x600.

là je viens de le brancher, comme d'ab, mais je sait pas pourquoi , mais ça s'est inversé, le bureau principal est sur la télé, je peux mettre "une grosse résolution"  ( 1280 et des poussières  )  ça fait pas mal comparé à du 800x600   et du 1024 sur le bureau étendu, celui de mon powerbook !!!
j'ai esayé F7, mais ça reste comme ça.... c'est trop bisard, et pas très comode pour regarder mes DVD, vu que je ballance un film sur mon grand écran lcd et je travaille sur le petit d'habitude 


vous savez pas comment régler ça ?
et comment fait on pour ne pas galérer pour brancher et activer le second écran ?


----------



## kaviar (7 Novembre 2005)

Boujour,
Va dns les préférences "Moniteurs", tu devrais avoir le dessin de 2 écrans, il te suffit de les permuter.


----------



## vg93179 (7 Novembre 2005)

Oui, j'ai eu le meme pb que toi sur mon 15 pouces la semaine dernière, impossible de mettre le bureau principal sur le pb et le second sur la télé, il faisait l'inverse. 
C'est dommage d'ailleurs de pas avoir une case à cocher "bureau principal/bureau secondaire" sur la fenêtre de chaque écran...


Pour Kaviar, j'avais essayé de permutter en glissant l'écran de droite à gauche, mais ca étendait juste le bureau de... la télé, vers mon PB à gauche... 
C'est pas la bonne manip ? Il y a une autre facon de permutter ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2005)

hé !!!! mais j'y pense !! ça a pas un rapport avec la mise à jour ?????,

J'avais pas branché mon PB sur ma télé depuis !!!!!!


étrange...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2005)

Je viens de trouver la solution  !!!
En fait quand on voit les 2 écrans, y en a un aec une barre de menu, et bien il suffit de la glisser (oui oui, la ligne blanche en heut d'un des 2 écrans  )   sur l'autre écran et c'est réparé !!!

Et en plus j'ai gardé ma résolution canon    


hiiiiiiii aaaaaaaaaaaa !!!!!!


----------



## vg93179 (7 Novembre 2005)

bien jouer ! 
C'est bon à savoir
La fonction existe bien donc. 
Gloire à toi.


----------



## r e m y (7 Novembre 2005)

Sur MacOS X je ne l'ai jamais essayé, mais sur MacOS 9 le tableaude bord Moniteurs afficahit les 2 écrans et seul l'un des 2 représentait une barre de menus. Cette barre de menus indiquait l'écran principal. Il suffisait de prendre cette barre de menu et la changer d'écran pour changer d'écranb principal....

Essayez si ça fonctionne toujours comme ça sous Mac Os X!

{Edité} Mince, le temps de lire 2 ou 3 autres messages et je me suis fait grillé!


----------

